# Dark Vengeance and The Ascension of Balthasar by CZ Dunn



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Dark Vengeance_ and _The Ascension of Balthasar_ by CZ Dunn are now up for pre-order.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/ascension-of-balthasar-audio-drama.html

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/dark-vengeance.html

I am TORN on whether or not to order these. They are tie-in novels to the new 6th Edition boxed kit, both Dark Angels vs Chaos Space Marines. Normally I don't pay these novels much attention but they are of a good subject, but £27 for a single book and audio?!


LotN


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Please, please, please let these be more than typical Dark Angels stories*...

* Plot option 1: Dark Angels corner a Fallen, who eventually does but not before saying something along the lines of "No, WE were betrayed!"

Plot option 2: Dark Angels act like jerks toward someone... Hijinks ensue.


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

Im really interested to see how this all pans out, will buy the ebook me thinks.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> _Dark Vengeance_ and _The Ascension of Balthasar_ by CZ Dunn are now up for pre-order.
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/ascension-of-balthasar-audio-drama.html
> 
> ...


Not intrested but how do you know it's a book *AND* an audio?
27£ it's too expensive for me...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alhom said:


> Not intrested but how do you know it's a book *AND* an audio?
> 27£ it's too expensive for me...


Uh because there are two options there. One book. One audio.


LotN


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

I didn't read correctly, sorry. :x
Anyway, that doesn't interest me.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

The audio drama is the only thing that gets my goat... I mean shit, this explains why the Kharn audio and Perfection are comming out in the same month. As for the drama it isn't LE is it... GW thinks they are so cunning


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

Some dude said in the Dark Vengeance,10 cultists killed 10 Dark Angels...don't know if it's true or not... 
Dark Angels should have an awesome trilogy like Night Lords,they looked so cool in Codex .


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry for dragging up an old thread. So I read the main "villain" in the audio drama is called Attias and when looking at the image, it resembles quite a lot the character with the same name from _Descent of Angels_ and _Fallen Angels_. Might this be the same guy?


----------

